
NSA OS X hardening tips (2005) [pdf] - pelim
https://www.nsa.gov/ia/_files/factsheets/macosx_hardening_tips.pdf
======
hackuser
This is for OS X 10.5, released in 2007.

~~~
victorhugo31337
Check out the Center for Internet Security and their Benchmarks:

[https://benchmarks.cisecurity.org/downloads/multiform/](https://benchmarks.cisecurity.org/downloads/multiform/)

